# Sound bar



## daddywoofdawg (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone built a sound bar?I have looked at them a walmart type stores and thought for the price I bet I could make one cheaper and better sounding.So I'm looking for links or a design.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've seen a few writeups around the internet, but I haven't made one myself.

The true phase-shifting sound bars that try and bounce sound around the room and fool you into thinking you are hearing surround have active processing in them and are much more expensive (and honestly probably not a DIY project). A thin line array center speaker, though, would be doable. Even a compact LCR.

Sadly I didn't find the ones I saw in a quick google search, but they are out there.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it really depends on what you will be happy with as an end result. I agree with Anthony, even a comprehensive L/C/R setup is easy enough to pull off. But the mid/high end shelf units are going to have a leg up in the dynamics department.


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

It would be heavy overkill but I think if you look up the center channel for the clearwave speakers, he has a center that looks like a sound bar. Might find something over at parts-express or htguide forums.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

A speaker bar (not a sound bar with electronics) is a pretty easy project. Could L&R or L/C/R using a very small 2-way design or just small 3 inch full rangers like Aura NS3, Hi-Vi B3N(or S) or Tang Band W3-881. Here's a design using the Hi-Vi that could be adopted.

http://zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Lots of possibilities for a "sound bar" type of project. You'll ahve to be more specific about what size you are imagining the whole thing to be. I will assume that you mean it to include the three front channels (LCR).


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm building 3 of these with the B3N for my informal family room theater:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html

No reason you couldn't make one enclosure with all three speakers. The baffle step compensation would be different, but overall that's a simple crossover mod to make and experiment with.

The only downside is power handling, which will be the downside of any small full range speaker. But for casual listening and movie watching it would be fine (or a small room).


----------

